# Salsa



## cocinero (Jan 4, 2004)

Its been a little quiet around here for a few days,
so I thought I would make some noise!!

We try many different Mexican restaurants all around 
our area from time to time, and I try to remember
some of the nuances of the food etc.

In the town of Crestline, CA (where I live) it
is about 4,500 feet in elevation in the San Bernardino 
National Forest (mountains where we had a 
large fire on national media recently.

There's a little Mexican restaurants that is trying to make
a go of it. The food is pretty good.

They serve a very simple salsa that I found to be pretty 
good. I reproduced it just yesterday. Abajo!

2   medium ripe tomatoes, chopped
1   medium onion
1   puño (handful) of cilantro
1   or more chile jalapeños en escabeche**, chopped
    a little salt to taste
    add about 3/4 cup of cold water

** these are the pickled "chiles jalapeños" with
the "verduras", generally carrots and onions.

And there you have it

For those that need to engineer the salsa for the
"gringo" palate, just start with one chopped jalapeño
and go from there. If your careful with the chiles,
This is a good introductory salsa for those that may 
have never experienced Mexican flavors before.

Goes well with "totopos" (fried tortilla chips)
over a salad, as a table salsa for tacos and 
tostadas, etc.

Hope everyone is having a good New Year

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 4, 2004)

Keep 'em comin' Bill! That looks like a salsa I already make and I can vouch that it is a good one! particularly with a nice cerveza!


----------



## molly (Jan 27, 2004)

I make salsa almost the same way you do but I don't use water and I like to put some garlic in my salsa!


----------

